# Blasc3



## Nadonk (25. August 2012)

ich habe eben versucht blasc3 runter zu laden aber es heisst die seite wäre nicht mehr verfügbar dann wollte ich blasc2 runterladen das macht er dann aber ich bekomme ne fehler meldung und er zieht keine updates mehr was kann ich machen um einen von beiden wieder auf den rechner zu bekommen???


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2012)

Der BLASC3-Download ist vollständig verfügbar. http://get.blasc.de (Bzw. http://www.buffed.de/BLASC-3/ )
Wichtig: Keine andere Download-Quelle bzw. kein anderer Anbieter ist von uns legitimiert BLASC3 anzubieten. Wir raten dringend davon ab, BLASC3 von anderen Quellen als unserer Seite zu beziehen.

BLASC2 wird nicht mehr unterstützt also kein Support mehr (auch wenn es noch zum Download angeboten wird).


----------



## Nadonk (25. August 2012)

Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden.

Mögliche Vorgehensweise:

Diagnose von Verbindungsproblemen


bekomme ich wenn ich auf die links von dir klicke gehe ich auf diagnose bekomme ich javaskript nicht gefunden wenn ich dann auf problem behandlung gehe kommt die gewünschte website ist nicht mehr gültig


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. August 2012)

Die Links funktionieren alle im IE, FF und Opera.


----------



## Nadonk (25. August 2012)

Und was heisst das genau????


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. August 2012)

Dass die Links funktionieren und du evtl. ein Problem mit deinem Browser / Provider hast.

Mit welchem Browser hast du es denn versucht?


----------



## Nadonk (26. August 2012)

internet explorer da firefox nicht mehr richtig funktioniert habe aber blasc 3 jetzt auf dem rechner weiss auch nicht wie aber egal hauptsache drauf^^ jetzt muss ich ihn nur noch dazu bekommen das er die chars wieder auf meinen buffed account zieht^^


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2012)

Nadonk schrieb:


> internet explorer da firefox nicht mehr richtig funktioniert habe aber blasc 3 jetzt auf dem rechner weiss auch nicht wie aber egal hauptsache drauf^^ jetzt muss ich ihn nur noch dazu bekommen das er die chars wieder auf meinen buffed account zieht^^



Wenn die nicht bei einem anderen Account bereits untergekommen sind, sollte das kein Problem sein. 
Einfach das WoW-Plugin in BLASC3 installieren und den gewünschten Account danach auswählen,


----------



## Nadonk (26. August 2012)

und wo finde ich das plug in??? also bei rom erkennt der meinen main an aber nur bei blasc zieht mir den aber nicht auf die buffed seite


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. August 2012)

Das Plugin findest du im Program selber. Musst es unter Plugins aktivieren.

Ansonsten ist auf der Blasc-Seite http://www.buffed.de/BLASC-3/ ein How-To.


----------



## Nadonk (26. August 2012)

ja ok danke^^


----------

